# Slaked Lime/Pickling Lime/Calcium Hydroxide in AUS



## desitter

I hate to create a new thread for this, seeing as I had asked in another post, but I'm pretty desperate to find some. Does anyone know of anywhere in AUS that sells food grade Pickling lime? I'm finding Calcium Carbonate just does not cut the mustard.


----------



## HBHB

http://eastseedfarm.ecrater.com.au/p/16881228/14g-edible-lime-calcium-hydroxide


----------



## rude

www.myworldhut.com › Raw Materials › Additives

shipping is a bit dear though


----------



## MHB

Its pretty easy to make from Calciym Chloride and Sodium Hydroxide (Caustic Soda)
All the usual warnings about how dangerous NaOH is, I have a 20 year old scar that I will take to the grave so be careful and at least ware eye protection!

 link that appears not to be a complete wank (some are very risky)

Should be a lot cheaper than the link above.
Mark

If you use Food grade CaCl from a home brew shop you should be OK, If you used Damp Rid there is likely to be enough contaminates (Cadmium being the worst) to be a concern if you need food grade. I wouldn't be too worried about the NaOH, just buy it at any hardware or supermarket, the way its made leaves it fairly pure as far as heavy metals are concerned.
M


----------



## desitter

Thanks guys, I'll look into them.

Cheers


----------



## waylah

Hi,

If anyone is reading this, you can buy it really easily from marine aquariums. They call it Kalkwasser.


----------



## MHB

That's very lateral - good one waylah.
Just the usual notes of caution, some products are going to be pretty badly contaminated with nasties, look at several that say on the label not to eat, and one that claims to be Pharmaceutical grade, which I would be interested in looking into further.
Mark


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles

Given that calcium hydroxide is quite caustic, I should hope they _all _say "Do not eat".

It's prepared by kilning lime then adding water: if you live near Geelong, the bay north of Corio is Limeburner's Bay. Geelong is on the edge of a limestone plain and production of lime for cement used to be a big part of the local economy.

If the feedstock is clean the product will be food grade. We used to buy it by the pallet load from Boral and use it in the brewhouse. Presumably someone in the heirarchy did the due diligence.


----------



## Jack of all biers

The cheapest I could find foodgrade calcium hydroxide was from here http://www.rungoodlabs.com/product-page/5d20ff48-1f48-c082-f498-7fc453377653

I just ordered 200gm for $15 delivered. (postage seems to be free in Aus)

They also sell 100gm lots on Ebay for $12 delivered which they don't offer on their own website, though the prices for larger quanties are all cheaper on their site (200gm on Ebay was $16 delivered). So if you were after a bulk buy, I'd go to their website linked above. 1kg $29 or 2kg for $37 delivered.

Not worth making yourself for this price.

EDIT - no affiliation, just for info for all


----------

